# Score!



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Bought me a 2010 Lancer today. Just rolled over 200 miles earlier. Seems it was test-driven some but overall we're loving it!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Great, that's all that counts is that you like it


----------



## Ridonkulous (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm jealous! Congrats on the new car!


----------

